# Coming to Work in Germany



## vmlopes (7 mo ago)

Hi guys, I have an offer of work to work in Frankfurt, with accommodation provided, this will be on rotation basis 10 days on 4 days off, I will fly back to the UK 2 times a month during the rotation, my question is what tax class will I be put in, I'm married with 1 child under 18 and the majority wage earner, my wife will obviously stay in the UK, for clarification I have dual Portuguese / British nationality.

Any help appreciated


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Since your family is not living in Germany, you'd be in Steuerklasse I and be eligible for extra deductions for having 2 homes (if you are liable for taxes in Germany). 

You should probably first read the old tax treaty between the UK and Germany to determine whether Germany or the UK would be entitled to tax your earnings.


----------



## vmlopes (7 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> Since your family is not living in Germany, you'd be in Steuerklasse I and be eligible for extra deductions for having 2 homes (if you are liable for taxes in Germany).
> 
> You should probably first read the old tax treaty between the UK and Germany to determine whether Germany or the UK would be entitled to tax your earnings.


Well not what I wanted to hear as being on classe 1 will give me an extra 1k euro liability a month! Tax will be deducted at source in Germany


----------

